# Year old barking at every sound in the house



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jupiter's barking is really starting to get on my nerves. I spend most of my day in my office (where I also sleep and so does he). It's gotten to the point that whenever anyone calls in the house, he starts barking. If someone comes into my office, he starts barking. If I'm reading in the loft bed and someone comes up to talk to me, he'll start barking. Also, when I use the restroom (of course he has to follow me), whenever I reach for the toilet paper, he starts barking.

I am sensitive to noise, and it's starting to bother me.

He does know a "speak" command, but it's never seemed to help him be quiet.

I have a spray bottle which I can threaten him with, and that sort of works.

I have tried calling him and giving him a treat, and that helps.

Overall, though, it's getting much worse. Over the past two months, he just gets barkier and barkier. It's really obnoxious! Help?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

If he's barking and you get him to stop by calling him and giving him a treat, I think that would encourage more barking


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

e collar with the proper training for the problem.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You taught speak,so also teach a quiet command.When my three get excited and can't obey my "Shush!" for more than a few seconds I'll put them in a down/stay until they chill.Giving them something else to do that is calm they can be rewarded for in a few minutes works pretty well.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> You taught speak,so also teach a quiet command.When my three get excited and can't obey my "Shush!" for more than a few seconds I'll put them in a down/stay until they chill.Giving them something else to do that is calm they can be rewarded for in a few minutes works pretty well.


Yup! Rollo has to go to his "place" and stay in a down until released...funny how that usually stops the barking lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If he is bored, barking will get him some distraction. What does his and your normal day look like? What are your expectations for a dog? Honestly.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Throw away the spray bottle. Stop calling him and treating him. Give him boundaries. No following you to the bathroom, no staying in your office when he is barking, and give him some mental stimulation during breaks. Also, the petzoom is still the second best thing I bought animal wise. Don’t even need to use it anymore, it’s worked for all 4 dogs, with no pain or issues.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Depending on the dog, an electronic bark collar for harder headed dogs, a citronella collar for softer dogs.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't like the citronella collars as the citronella spray keeps correcting the dog after the year stop. Sounds like a "teenage" dog that uses much more mental stimulation. Teach the dogs tricks with it's meals. GomtomLeerburg.com and read about marker training. When you take a break from working, work him for just five to ten minutes. Do that several times a day. And probably some good games of "2 toys" would help. Outside have two like toys and teach him to bring back the one you threw to get you too thow the other one.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.

Possibly he's bored. I take him out every morning to play fetch, do a walk-and-train at lunch, and sometimes play a bit more fetch or tug at night. But maybe he needs more. He's not a particularly energetic dog, for a GSD, but he sure is becoming barky. 

As far as expectations, I expect him not to bark at every sound in the house. None of my other dogs have done that, but I have heard that GSDs are particularly "vocal" dogs?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Wolfy beat me to it. I was going to suggest that maybe it sounds like your dog is bored.
@MineAreWorkingline. Anti bark collars do work but there may be consequences if you have more than 1 dog. My friend has 2 dogs: a Doberman and a ankle biter. They got the anti-bark collar for the ankle biter because she was constantly yapping. The funny thing was sometimes the Doberman would bark and that poor little thing would get a spray in her face. And so after a while the little one learned to stay away from the Doberman, especially when the Doberman wanted to play (when it plays, it barks). It learned to stay away from the Doberman when the collar was on. When the collar was off, they were best buds, inseparable. But when it was on, they were on opposite sides of the house. I sorta felt bad for the little one, but I couldn't stop laughing at the situation.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

tc68 said:


> Wolfy beat me to it. I was going to suggest that maybe it sounds like your dog is bored.
> 
> @MineAreWorkingline. Anti bark collars do work but there may be consequences if you have more than 1 dog. My friend has 2 dogs: a Doberman and a ankle biter. They got the anti-bark collar for the ankle biter because she was constantly yapping. The funny thing was sometimes the Doberman would bark and that poor little thing would get a spray in her face. And so after a while the little one learned to stay away from the Doberman, especially when the Doberman wanted to play (when it plays, it barks). It learned to stay away from the Doberman when the collar was on. When the collar was off, they were best buds, inseparable. But when it was on, they were on opposite sides of the house. I sorta felt bad for the little one, but I couldn't stop laughing at the situation.


Lol, cute story. 

I have multiple dogs and the rules are no nuisance barking, period, so that really isn't an issue. No barking during play either, city life. Oddly, only one dog barks when appropriate such as someone at the door but then again, people coming to the door uninvited is not something that happens around here.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dogs only bark when necessary. I’m not sure exactly how I taught them that, but I did reward for appropriate barking and shushed them for yapping at nothing. It probably helped that I could work from home for as long as I have had these dogs. So they aren’t alone all day. They bark a greeting to family members, but they never bark at me, and it ends quickly. It’s a different kind of bark from an alerting warning. They bark if they hear a “danger” and are very good at figuring out a dangerous person vs say a neighbor talking loudly in their own yard. They sometimes bark at each other in play or give a warning growl if the other one is getting too close to a favorite toy or something like that. They always bark if someone comes to the door. That is it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Tether him to you so you can give a leash correction when an instruction such as leave is given. 
“Sit on the dog” is really handy. When the leash comes out is like magic. I equate it to the many sessions of “sit on the dog” When Max was an older pup and the kids wanted to play volleyball in the backyard it sounded like a nut house. As he wanted to join them. When the neighbor set of those constant block busters behind us - I swear the house shook one 4th of July max would bark look for the noise - now these are two different barks but when I leashed him he just took a nap. 
Crate or the magic leash.

Luna would bark at the random feral cat that chose to sleep on the porch. I would say knock it off and she would stop. When I was not home she would make a mess of the curtains and my couch barking at the windows the cats that I swear were tormenting her - so I put the fence and blocked of the room as I was tired of cleaning the window of slime. This bad habit started when she was getting limited exercise. 

https://youtu.be/W2WgOZUebnY


----------

